# What Hard Case Do You Use For Your 8 String



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking into buying an LTD H 308 8 String but they dont make a case for it. I want a hard case and was wondering if any of the skb cases would fit that guitar, or do i possibly need an skb bass case?


----------



## Pyrocario (Jun 5, 2013)

Wouldn't it just fit in an ESP horizon case? The only thing that's different is the neck width.

Mine both came with cases so I'm not a huge help. Take it into your local music store and try some until they fit? They won't mind because they'll be making a sale.


----------



## Sean1242 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use the case that I purchased along with my Carvin DC800. It's a solid case although one of the locking mechanisms has failed on me (still closes just doesn't lock). It has a space inside for small items as well which I use to full capacity. I'm not 100% sure if they sell those cases separately but I totally recommend it.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 6, 2013)

Rondo Music sells Douglas baritone cases that I used with my first Intrepid. Right now I'm using a padded bass case because my 28.625" scaled Agile doesn't fit in a standard guitar case. 

Is it the non-baritone one? If so, it'll fit in most standard rectangular guitar cases.


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 6, 2013)

Due to the neck width the esp/ltd horizon case won't close with the 8 string in it, and i don't believe the H 308 is baritone length thanks for the advice, ill prolly end up going with one of the skb universal guitar cases


----------



## TELESPALLA (Jun 7, 2013)

I think to take a bass case for my intrepid.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jun 7, 2013)

They Ibanez faux - alligator skin case. I think it's the coolest production case they've made...But it's a little on the large and heavy side.


----------

